# Surf Shark fishing combos???



## Nlenhof (May 31, 2013)

I have been vacationing to the Pensacola area for many years and have always wanted to shark fish from the beach. Does anyone have any good suggestions for rods, reels, and bait???


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

My first shark was a five foot nurse shark I fought for 3.5 hours on a surf fishing spinning combo that cost $45.99. The reel was done after the fight but it worked fine for what I had. 

I put a 5 alt circle hook on a 2 ft 'ready rig' steel leader. I caught a lady fish, fileted it and hooked up one of the filets. I then casted it off the first bar into the trough. 

You probably won't catch any big'uns doing it this way but I have caught several 4 ft'ish blacktips and the nurse shark which is all I want to deal with. I do use better spinning gear now with 400+ yards of 15 lb braid but I cast everything. 

You don't have to break the bank to catch a shark off the beach but better gear helps. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Nlenhof (May 31, 2013)

Ok thank you did you make your own leader or did you buy one


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

I buy them. 

I am a low impact LBSF. I don't want to catch a 500 lb bull. I figure it is over 200-250 lbs then it can have it.


----------



## Nlenhof (May 31, 2013)

Haha yes, do you think if you go to a local fish market they could give you the heads of the fish for the day?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

you can catch relatively big sharks on light gear.

these ones were caught on a 12 and 13ft surf rods, daiwa sealine 50sha/ Abu 9000, 30lb mono, 250lb wire, 10/0 circle hook and cast off the beach about 80 yards into a close gut.


----------



## Nlenhof (May 31, 2013)

Nice, are you aware with the line of hotels along the Pensacola beach.? If so is shark fishing there decent


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Nlenhof said:


> Nice, are you aware with the line of hotels along the Pensacola beach.? If so is shark fishing there decent


oh, it might be...



i feel pics speak louder than just answering. lol


----------



## Nlenhof (May 31, 2013)

Where are you catching these sharks at


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Last June it was easier to catch sharks than bait fish. There are loads of sharks out there.


----------



## Nlenhof (May 31, 2013)

I'm going the week of July 3


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

This is more my style...


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

^^^ those make good bait if you have heavy enough gear.


----------



## Nlenhof (May 31, 2013)

Looks like a lot of fun


----------



## Nlenhof (May 31, 2013)

Do you normally get a bite every time you go out


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Nlenhof said:


> Do you normally get a bite every time you go out


I am a 'tourist' fisherman. My son and I fish before the rest of the family gets up so I don't have all day/night type stories. 

I have hooked a shark 3 out 5 times I have fished for them. 

Last June, I got 3 hook ups in 2 hours and beached 2. The first hook-up came right after I casted and a 4-5 ft spinner shark had it litterally before it hit the bottom. After that it slowed a tad but was still fast. 

Like I said, I was catching sharks quicker than my son was catching bait fish. 

I checked the shark box and now I have a kayak and am mostly after other species.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Get a Penn 6/0 and a decent 5.5' - 6' rod. Tie about 10' of 120+ pound seven strand wire to a 12/0-20/0 circle hook and the other end to a good heavy 2-way barrel swivel. Use any kind of fresh bait. Mullet, ladyfish, bluefish, Spanish, etc... If you have access to a kayak and can drop the bait out between the two sandbars, you will hook up.

If you get a run, let it run for 30 seconds or so and then just start to tighten the drag. The circle hook will do the rest. Good luck!


----------



## Justafisher (May 23, 2013)

*Shark fishing combo*

Get a large spinning reel made for saltwater. I use a shimano 6500b combined with a 12 ft ugly stick heavy. Fill the reel with 65 or 50lb braid, then 12 ft of 80lb mono . Then a bite leader of your choice, single strand, 200lb mono, or cable, about a foot or two of it. Put a fish head or live one on and throw it out as far as you can. It has worked for me .


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Nlenhof said:


> Do you normally get a bite every time you go out


always


----------



## Nlenhof (May 31, 2013)

Ok thank you


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Shark Fishing*



Justafisher said:


> Get a large spinning reel made for saltwater. I use a shimano 6500b combined with a 12 ft ugly stick heavy. Fill the reel with 65 or 50lb braid, then 12 ft of 80lb mono . Then a bite leader of your choice, single strand, 200lb mono, or cable, about a foot or two of it. Put a fish head or live one on and throw it out as far as you can. It has worked for me .


I don't fish for sharks as a habit, but will throw a bait at ones to 'take the kinks out of my line! I keep a Mitchell 402 reel mounted on a 13 foot TASR handy in case of a Cobia or King attack! C2


----------

